# RAM compatible G5 non reconnue



## kristoff72 (19 Août 2011)

Bonjour.

Possesseur d'un Powermac G5 bipro 1,8ghz 4 ports (occasion achetée sur MG il y a env. 2 ans), je me suis mis en tête de le booster un peu.
Je suis allé chez Macway acheter ça :
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/3747/memoire-kit-2-go-2-x-1-go-ddr-400-mhz-pc3200-g5-imac-g5.html

J'installe les barrettes (dans tous les sens possibles). Pas de démarrage, le voyant clignote.

Je retourne chez MW, et on me change les barrettes.
Réinstallation, et même problème.

Retour chez MW, où je prends ça :
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/37...e-elec-sd-ddr-400-pc3200-garantie-10-ans.html
et ce soir toujours pas de démarrage.

Lundi retour où vous savez, mais avant j'aimerais vraiment avoir des avis autres que le mien, et surtout de quoi argumenter pour une reprise du matos (les barrettes Dane-Elec étaient scellées).

Voici ma config et les barrettes en place :
http://dividitech.free.fr/Image1.jpg
http://dividitech.free.fr/Image2.jpg

Merci d'avance pour votre aide...


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Août 2011)

Je pense que tu as mal monté les barettes ( soit un problème d'ordre ou de sens  ) soit tu le les as pas bien clissées. en effet il y a un orde ( regarde sur le manuel du G5 ) 

http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr/PowerMacG5_UserGuide.pdf page 50


----------



## kristoff72 (19 Août 2011)

Effectivement, m'ayant pas la notice, j'avais essayer plein de combinaison possible, mais jamais je n'avais opposé les barrettes.
En plus j'avais mal remis les anciennes, et bien que le Mac s'allumait il prenait 1go au lieu de 1,5...

Merci lepetitpiero !!!


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Août 2011)

De rien, c'est le cas classique...


----------

